# The point of emails in sign-ups?



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

I say make emails optional during sign-up, and make the people who choose not to put their email in the site go through a lot more CAPTCHA than normal when signing up (to prevent bot raids).


----------



## gobbogobb (Jul 25, 2019)

Found the user that never changes their passwords.


----------



## Null (Jul 25, 2019)

password recoveries, staying in touch during downtime.

if you don't want to use an email, you haven't figured out how to manage multiple emails and separate identities, and you're doing yourself a disservice.

don't inflict that on me for wanting to stay in touch. fag


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

Null said:


> password recoveries, staying in touch during downtime.
> 
> if you don't want to use an email, you haven't figured out how to manage multiple emails and separate identities, and you're doing yourself a disservice.
> 
> don't inflict that on me for wanting to stay in touch. fag



I already use multiple emails for several sites. And I'm not asking for the abolishment of emails. I'm saying they should be optional, if possible. If a user strands themselves out of their account, it would be their own fault.


----------



## Null (Jul 25, 2019)

No. I want a bulletproof way to get in touch with people. It becomes necessary.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 25, 2019)

Crichax said:


> I already use multiple emails for several sites. And I'm not asking for the abolishment of emails. I'm saying they should be optional, if possible. If a user strands themselves out of their account, it would be their own fault.



Many of them would blame the admins anyway and demand emails to be obligatory. It's a no-win situation.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 25, 2019)

That's stupid. It shouldn't be optional. Everyone needs to send null their feeder fanfics as soon as possible and whenever possible.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 25, 2019)

Null said:


> password recoveries, staying in touch during downtime.
> 
> if you don't want to use an email, you haven't figured out how to manage multiple emails and separate identities, and you're doing yourself a disservice.
> 
> don't inflict that on me for wanting to stay in touch. fag


Plus it keeps people from creating multiple socks and I assume it makes it easier to track fags who are attempting to ban evade.


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

Sword Fighter Super said:


> Plus it keeps people from creating multiple socks and I assume it makes it easier to track fags who are attempting to ban evade.



But people could just make another email.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jul 25, 2019)

Crichax said:


> But people could just make another email.


Sure they _can_ do that, but most of the tards we piss off aren't smart enough to do it, or just use another address I'm sure the staff is familiar with.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh man it was so hard to set up a lolcow.email account I would have killed to be able to save that two minutes of my time this is a good idea


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jul 25, 2019)

Null said:


> No. I want a bulletproof way to get in touch with people. It becomes necessary.



@Null died for your sins. He's still dying, in fact.

He's dying right now.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jul 25, 2019)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> @Null died for your sins. He's still dying, in fact.
> 
> He's dying right now.



Users. Can't live with them. Don't have enough Bitcoin to pay the Ukrainian mob to murder them all.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 25, 2019)

The only other website I can think of that didn't require an email was nickaloden or whatever the fuck it was.

You know, a website for children, which I used when I was a child and emails were scary adult things.

OP is a fucking retard.


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> The only other website I can think of that didn't require an email was nickaloden or whatever the fuck it was.
> 
> You know, a website for children, which I used when I was a child and emails were scary adult things.
> 
> OP is a fucking exceptional individual.



PCGamingWiki doesn't require emails.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 25, 2019)

Crichax said:


> PCGamingWiki doesn't require emails.


True and Honest gamerz don't need that place lol.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jul 25, 2019)

I second this motion! The internet is making everyone so g-d autistic nowadays; moreover slow-in-the-mindness with all the dang trolling and social isolating unto me leading to down-right retardation and heartlevel shattering to the most depression-inducing stress and crapped briefs, if y'all ask me. I would suggest THIS to Mr. Null (dull lull lol): use SNAIL MAIL registration for your website! You can also have fun collecting the stamps from everyone and selling them on ebay! Have a fun and safe day.


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> True and Honest gamerz don't need that place lol.



Very useful for listing mods and translations, though.

And, I mean, think about it. I know my suggestion will change nothing on KF, but why does any social media network in general need emails? Just to have a way to recover passwords, and keep bots out. _Maybe_ ban-evasion if a user gets banned, and is dumb enough to make an email similar to their previous email name (which is unlikely).

And a lot of bots would be thrown off if a site has a lot of extremely complex CAPTCHA on signup. So, it's just for those two reasons.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 25, 2019)

Null said:


> No. I want a bulletproof way to get in touch with people. It becomes necessary.


How come you never get in touch with me?


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> How come you never get in touch with me?



He most likely doesn't email people most of the time. He has better things to do (like run a site).


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 25, 2019)

> "make emails optional during sign-up"
> "make the people who choose not to put their email in the site go through a lot more CAPTCHA than normal when signing up"


Do you even know what "optional" actually means?


----------



## Crichax (Jul 25, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> > "make emails optional during sign-up"
> > "make the people who choose not to put their email in the site go through a lot more CAPTCHA than normal when signing up"
> 
> 
> Do you even know what "optional" actually means?



CAPTCHA's not going to take too much time out of your day.


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jul 25, 2019)

Crichax said:


> CAPTCHA's not going to take too much time out of your day.



Problem is, what if someone loses their password for whatever reason, and how can they recover it without the risk that someone else could reset their account's password (if emails were optional)?


----------



## Crichax (Jul 26, 2019)

SparklyFetuses said:


> Problem is, what if someone loses their password for whatever reason, and how can they recover it without the risk that someone else could reset their account's password (if emails were optional)?



There would be no password recovery. But if someone wants to, they can link an email to the account (for password recovery purposes).


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 26, 2019)

Crichax said:


> He most likely doesn't email people most of the time. He has better things to do (like run a site).


So why annoy him with something so site changing as this?


----------



## Remove Goat (Jul 26, 2019)

I demand a mandatory Kiwifarms mailing list that gets sent every 3 hours that you can't opt out of to punish normies who use their normal email to sign up here.


----------



## Crichax (Jul 26, 2019)

A Cold Potato said:


> So why annoy him with something so site changing as this?



It was a joke, because emailing some random user isn't important in comparison to changing a site. The original comment was also a joke.


----------



## Pargon (Jul 26, 2019)

Crichax said:


> It was a joke, because emailing some random user isn't important in comparison to changing a site. The original comment was also a joke.


"I wasn't being retarded, it was just a joke"


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 26, 2019)

I have no intention of ever checking the email used for this account ever again. I can never forget the password and if it ever gets corrupted or hacked, I'm confident I can validate my identity to those I have private convos with. You can steal my name and avatar, but you can never steal my writing style and autistic memory!


----------



## Crichax (Jul 26, 2019)

Pargon said:


> "I wasn't being exceptional, it was just a joke"



This is the original comment. Why shouldn't I make a rather light-hearted jab at it?



ProgKing of the North said:


> How come you never get in touch with me?


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jul 26, 2019)

Crichax said:


> This is the original comment. Why shouldn't I make a rather light-hearted jab at it?


Just admit you've made a fool of yourself, it's okay.

We all act like faggots every now and again.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 31, 2019)

Null said:


> No. I want a bulletproof way to get in touch with people. It becomes necessary.


Like anyone connects their throwaway lolcow.email to anything real or ever checks it...

I mean, jesus, the sign up page itself instructs you to do that. 

Now I gotta check all the important communiques I've missed from Null. No wonder he's always so mad at me!


----------

